# code - how would you code



## arizona1 (Nov 10, 2010)

how would you code, laryngopharyngeal reflux? Thank you


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Nov 10, 2010)

I recently came across the same diagnosis, with the ENT stating that it IS different than esophageal reflux.  The closes I could find and my manaer could find is 478.79 disease of the larynx


----------



## arizona1 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks, that's probably the best. Yes it is different, this is what I found in Wikipedia; 

A different type of acid reflux which produces respiratory and laryngeal manifestations is laryngopharyngeal reflux (LPR), also called extraesophageal reflux disease (EERD). Unlike GERD, LPR is unlikely to produce heartburn, and is thus sometimes called silent reflux

thanks again


----------

